# Intro



## Cynsofdm (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if there is a specific place I should post this... I didn't see one but I can be dense at times. I just wanted to introduce myself and say how awesome it is to find this board. I really need more support. I really want to loose the weight I have gained over the last 4 or 5 years. It's really pulling me down. I've been a small my whole life, and I recently just stopped fitting into mediums. It's driving me crazy. I'm only just starting to see how my body has changed with 30 extra pounds. 


Some of the weight has been in my hips and chest I used to be a B cup and 36inch hips... now I'm a D cup and 40" hips. But mostly where you can really tell is my stomach. It's two dress sized larger than my cheat or hips. it's miserable. I've never before gained weight in my stomach. But I've had some health issues and was put on a bunch of medication, and I think it's really changed where I store my fat... or maybe it's just that I'm about to enter my 30's? I dunno.

I do know that I have a horrible sweet tooth. I grew up on sodas and can't seem to give them up. I can't drink aspartame because it gives me migraines. Most Splenda sodas make me feel more thirsty and after a week or two the taste suddenly gets more yucky? I recently found the Blue Sky free Cherry Vanilla Cream soda and I love it. I have also been experimenting with doing a half and half juice and le croix drink. I also eat a lot of sweets. I've been trying hard to curb the craving with healthier sweets such as dark chocolate roasted almonds, fruit, and power bars. I tend to have a real weakness for ice cream and chocolate.

The other minor problem is that I am on a traveling work team that lives together about two weeks out of every month. They make healthier choices than most, but they really fall victim to a lot of the "healthy" hype, and make a lot of poor food choices. They also think because we do physical labor that an hour of chainsawing means they can have a McFlurry. but mainly the pit stops at gas stations I can manage, the trouble is that when we are on the road I have no control over my food options. I mean I have control over what goes in my mouth, but poor options to choose from.

I need support, I need ideas, I need encouragement that doesn't come from the next chunk of cookie dough in the ice cream pail. (side note: Ice cream with stuff in it is the worst thing that ever happened to my waist line. I keep thinking"oh just one more chunk of cookie dough, and before I know it I've hit the bottom of the tub. What ever happened to flavored ice creams?)

Anywho, mostly babbling now.

Yesterday felt really good. I went and road my bike for a half hour or after work. Today Ive invited some friends to go with me to a park and go swimming.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, we're glad you're here! You'll find lots of good support here.  Everybody tries different things here, with different goals and results. It's a fairly open group I think. 

Welcome!

Cindyc.


----------



## Cynsofdm (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks for the Welcome Cindy-e


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome! 

I too, have a hard time with sweets - I found that I can substitute gum to put off the craving. Actually, that fake sugar is worse for you & increases cravings. There's lots of drinks coming out with real sugar - SoBe is one brand that I like. Nothing carbonated. 

I dunno, don't McDonalds and other chains have salads, etc now? I don't buy fast foods. I hear Subway is pretty good. I can imagine that traveling 2 weeks out of each month would be hard. 

Keep us posted on your progress.......


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Welcome

My advice:

1. kick the soda habit. Learn to drink water. Just plain water, not the flavored kinds. I used to hate water, it was. . .well, blah and tasteless. Then during my second pregnancy I was bordering on diabetic, so anything sugary had to go. I learned to drink water. That baby is now 17 years old and I very very rarely drink soda. It's just yucky! Too sweet.  Bottled water is so prevalent now it's avaible cold just about everywhere. 
If you really need something sweet to drink, drink 100% fruit juice (NOT juice cocktails) and limit your servings.

2. learn new on the road eating habits. When you are living with your team, is there kitchen facilities available? If so, there is no reason you can't eat how you want to, regardless of being away from home and with a group. If not, there are still lots of options available, it just takes learning and planning. You can eat healthy sandwiches/wraps instead of fast food burgers. You can pack yourself fruit, cheese, crackers, nuts to eat as snacks instead of a bag of chips from the gas station convenience store. You might have to 'live out of a cooler', but it is possible. 

3. for sweet tooth cravings, eat fruit instead of cookies. Added benefit: you'll get more fiber in your diet! 

Good luck!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

very good advice Kris. I am trying to give up sodas! I quit drinking diet Coke a few years ago and went to drinking the regular, having almost as bad of a time giving it up now. 
Pam


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Hi!
I have a problem with moderation. Its all or nothing for me  
One thing that helps me (it may not be politically correct ) but whenever I go to a restaurant I look around and find the heaviest person there. Then I look at what their eating. Most of the time they are eating fried, sugary kinds of foods. 
I then tell myself that if I order the kind of foods they are eating, then I too will start to become that heavy. It gives me the incentive to pick smarter food options.

More times than not, when we got to a fast food place I will order the salad, or a grilled sandwich and get a side salad. Pretty much everyone has decently priced salads these days.

I also second the carrying your own snacks. Nuts, jerkey, cheese, fruit ect...That way you have the options, and your not starving when meals come around and you won't tend to binge from hunger (that's what I tend to do)

Good luck!


----------

